# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Thënie komike fetare

## Fishtani1

*Nga profeti Muhamed:*




> Sahih Bukhari 22:301
> _"Satan came in front of me and tried to interrupt my prayer, but Allah gave me an upper hand on him and I choked him. No doubt, I thought of tying him to one of the pillars of the mosque till you get up in the morning and see him. Then Allah made him (Satan) return with his head down humiliated."_


Sahih Bukhari 22:301
"_Djalli erdhi para meje dhe provoj te me pengonte derisa falesha , por Allahu me dha nje dore te forte dhe e kapa per fyti per ta plasur, dhe mendova ta lidhja ne shtyllat e Xhamise deri sa te vini ju e ta shihni , mirepo Allahu e la te shkoj me koke ulur e i turperuar ._"

*Nga profeti Muhamed*




> Sahih Bukhari 87:115 
> _A good dream comes from Allah, a bad dream is from Satan. If anyone has a bad dream, he should seek refuge with Allah from Satan and should spit on the left, so the bad dream will not harm him_


Sahih Bukhari 87:115 
_Një ëndërr e mirë vjen prej All-llahut, një ëndërr e keqe është nga djalli. Nëse dikush ka një ëndërr të keqe, ai duhet të kërkojë ndihme me lutje te All-llahu ndaj  djalli dhe duhet të pështyj në të majtë, kështu që ëndrra e keqe të mos dëmtojë atë_

*Nga profeti Muhamed*




> Sahih Bukhari 21:245
> _One who kept on sleeping till morning and had not got up for the prayer, Satan urinates in his ears_.


Sahih Bukhari 21:245
_Ai qe flen deri ne mengjes dhe nuk zgjohet per ta falur sabahin , djalli i urinon ne vesh._ 

Ketu ka pa hesap thenje nga Muhamedi qe jane komike, klikoni ne anen e majte ne rubrikat e tjera se ka shume...
http://sites.google.com/site/islamic...e/lighter-note

----------

Bahri. (19-10-2013)

----------


## Endless

sikur te ecim me logjiken e Salih Bhukarit i binka qe nese flinkemi shume gjume dhe nuk falim sabatin dhe ne te njejten kohe shikojme ndonje enderr pornoje(se edhe nje te devotshmi ma merr mendja se nje here ne kaq mund ti qelloj ndonje goc me minifund ne enderr, sa do qe ai mund te mos ta deshiroj dicka te tille me gjithe shpirt)  :i hutuar:  ),   i binka qe satani na pirdhka ne vesh, apo gabohem pak ketu?


ndonje nga ju te devotshmit e kuranit ka ndonje detaj me shtese?  vetem pa eksese  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fishtani1

> sikur te ecim me logjiken e Salih Bhukarit


Keto thenje ishin nga Profeti Muhamed (jo Bukharit)  :buzeqeshje: ......dhe Bukhari ishte si deshmitar per thenjet e tij ku permend ne hadithin e tij ku cilesohet ky hadith poashtu libri i Allahut.

Citim nga Kurani i famelarte  :ngerdheshje: 




> Një ditë me diell.
> 
> Në rreshtim sulmi ushtria, e shumëllojshme me plot kuptimin e fjalës, e Sulejmanit (Solomonit) përbërë, nga... xhinë, njerëz dhe... zogj policorë për mbajtjen e rendit, marshon përpara drejt luginës së buburrecave...
> 
> Citim:
> _17. E Sulejmanit ishte tubuar ushtria e vet që përbëhej nga xhinët, nga njerëzit dhe nga shpendët dhe ata mbanin rendin._
> 
> 
> Ushtria e buburrecave me të marrë kushtrimin e buburrojeve fshihet e tmerruar nga ushtria e aleancës së pamposhtur njerëzo-xhin-shpendërore...
> ...

----------


## chino

Hahahaha

O Fishtan dhe gjithe tjeret qe keni sjellur keto citime, ju meritoni nje cmim kombetar per kete pune qe beni. Disa fjali te tilla i zevendesojne nganjehere 100 libra per pastrim nga feja e felliqte. 

Perderisa i lexoja, 1 pyetje e kisha ne koke:
Cfare do kishin menduar femijet e gjimnazit sikur te kishin lexuar keto fjali dhe sikur te mos dinin se nga cili liber apo cili burim jane? Alternativat:

1) Autori ka konsumuar hashash
2) Autori ka kuocientin e intelegjences te Spongebobit
3) Behet fjale per fabula, pra vepra letrare, ne te cilin flasin kafshet
4) Behet fjale per librin e Zotit dhe shkrimet e te deleguarit te Zotit

Sa eshte probabiliteti qe te mendojne femijet per alternativen 4? 

Mosni more se na bote hor. Aman mosni, se e ofendoni tere racen njerezore me kete besim. Per te miren e juaj, MOSNI !!

----------


## Fishtani1

> *DISA NGA THËNIET E MUHAMMEDIT A.S. RRETH FALJES
> *
> -Urdhëroni fëmijët tuaj për namaz kur t'i kenë shtatë vjet, kurse detyroni me forcë (rrihni) kur t'i bëjnë dhjetë vjet dhe ndajini në shtretër (të veçantë). (199)
> http://www.faljaenamazit.com/faljaenamazit/Fillim/


Ne fakt kjo eshte tragjiko-komedi

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Ne fakt kjo eshte tragjiko-komedi


hahahah eshte Fisnik ky muki hhahahaha he ku ku per kta, hajde ata qe nuk din te lexoin por keta lexoin dhe THOIN ASHTUT ESHTE MIR E KA PASUR DUHET RRAHUR SI GOMARI FEMIJA lol! sepse Ai ka urdheruar keshtut dhe nuk e ve ne dyshim askush  kush je ti qe ve ne dyshim fjalen e *XHEMAILIT* hahaha 

Fishte do na plasesh me kesi komedi! me te vertet meriton qmim per keto gjera  :ngerdheshje: 

Kjo tregon edhe anen tjeter te islamit

ISLAMI ESHTE DHUNE  :ngerdheshje:  a ka ndoj argument nojkush ta mohoj kete ? kur vet profeti urdheron te RRIHET?

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ne kuran njeriu frikesohet me denime te llojllojshme me tortura e me zjarr.

Une do t'i kisha arrestuar ata njerez qe i kercenojne te tjeret me denime te tilla nen akuzen e ngacmimit/sulmit/kercenimit, etj.

Zoti eshte i meshirshem dhe ne jemi krijesat e Tij dhe Ai na do, ne kete nuk ka dyshim!

Askush nuk mund te me bind se ne boten tjeter do te na torturoje Zoti yne, por kete e besojne vetem njerezit injorante qe nuk logjikojne.

Eshte interesant se si eshte bere shpallja e fese sipas besimeve te çifuteve (katolike, islame, etj): 

*Askush perveq profeteve nuk i ka pare engjujt qe e kane sjelle shpalljen por vetem i kane besuar profeteve verberisht.*

Shikoni me vemendje ritualet qe i bejne çifutet ne Jerusalem: afrohen te "Muri i Vajtimit" dhe aty e prekin murin e qajne e kerkojne falje per mekatet, te njejten gje e bejne te krishteret dhe muslimanet ne Qabe respektivisht ata e prekin "Gurin e Zi".

Eshte interesant, per te na i falur mekatet na u dashka te shkojme ne xhami apo kishe dhe te udhetojme ne Jerusalem apo Meke e ti prekim ato objekte, nuk po bejka te kerkojme falje nga shtepia jone!

Thjeshte librat fetare per mendimin tim jane mite nga e kaluara qe i besojne vetem njerezit injorante!

Mua me duket se djajte apo shejtanet (qofshin larg he he) nuk kane qejf t'i shohin njerezit e lumtur apo duke u kenaqur.

Ne lumturi perfshihen edhe marredheniet seksuale (kur kane qejf te dyja palet ta bejne ate pune) te cilat jane rreptesisht te ndaluar me fe!

Pra sic thashe djajte kane qejf vetem t'i shohin njerezit duke luftuar e jo te bashkuar, por vetem ne raste te faljes p.sh. kur muslimanet falen ne xhami duke ngritur prapanicat perpjete, nje skene kjo shume qesharake e poshteruese (per mendimin tim) ku djajte qeshin e tallen me ta dhe krejt kjo varet nese djajte vertete egzistojne!

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Transmeton Muslimi nga Umu Hubibja r.a., e cila ka treguar se e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin a.s. duke thënë: 

Çdo musliman, i cili vullnetarisht falë 12 rekate namaz, përveç farzeve, Allahu xh.sh. ka për t'ia ndërtuar një shtëpi në xhenet.

Tani shtrohet pyetja: nese nje burre musliman i fal keto 12 runde namaz ne kohen e drekes dhe ne mbremje shkon ne kafe bar e pi alkohol dhe e merr nje prostitute e e kalon naten me te ne hotel çfare behet me shtepine e tij te sapondertuar ne xhenet? He he.

----------


## muslim_ks

> Transmeton Muslimi nga Umu Hubibja r.a., e cila ka treguar se e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin a.s. duke thënë: 
> 
> Çdo musliman, i cili vullnetarisht falë 12 rekate namaz, përveç farzeve, Allahu xh.sh. ka për t'ia ndërtuar një shtëpi në xhenet.
> 
> Tani shtrohet pyetja: nese nje burre musliman i fal keto 12 runde namaz ne kohen e drekes dhe ne mbremje shkon ne kafe bar e pi alkohol dhe e merr nje prostitute e e kalon naten me te ne hotel çfare behet me shtepine e tij te sapondertuar ne xhenet? He he.


Ai qe i fal keto 12 rekate nuk osht i kafiqave e i rakisë, e i rraspihaneve :shkelje syri: 
Po edhe ai qe osht i rraspihaneve e i kafiqave, nuk osht i safit t'parë, qishtu kan than ktunihere :shkelje syri:

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Transmetohet nga Ebi Hurejrete r.a se ka thënë:

Ishim duke ecur me të dërguarin e Allahut, dhe po kalonim pranë dy varreve, kur profetit i ndryshoi ngjyra e fytyrës dhe filloi t`i dridhej *mënga e këmishës së tij*. 

I thamë: Çfarë ke O i dërguari i Allahut? Tha:

A nuk dëgjoni çfarë dëgjoj?

I thamë: E çfarë është ajo o i dërguari Allahut? Tha:

Këta dy burra po dënohen në varret e tyre me një dënim të dhembshëm për një mëkat të lehtë.

I thamë: Për çfarë?

Tha:

*Njëri prej tyre nuk ruhej nga urina e tij* dhe tjetri i lëndonte njerëzit me gjuhën e tij duke i përgojuar.

*Më pas kërkoi dy filiza hurme të njomë dhe vendosi në secilin varr nga një filiz.*

I thamë: A ju bën dobi kjo gjë? Tha:

*Po, ju lehtësohet atyre përderisa të jenë të njoma.* 

Pra, keni kujdes kur urinoni, veshtroni me kujdes se nga ju biejne piket e urines se perndryshe do te denoheni ne varr per kete (he he).

Dhe, mos harroni kur te vizitoni varrin e gjyshit apo gjyshes tuaj vendoseni nga nje shkop te drurit ne dhe ne varret e tyre! (He he).

Pra, sic e shihni sipas fese islame, perveç se njeriu do te denohet ne boten tjeter (pas ringjalljes) ai do te denohet edhe ne varr. 

Sipas ketyre te çmendurve njeriu nuk do te pushoje i qete as ne varr!

Marduk, lexoje kete, kjo eshte me e forta:

Sa I perket denimeve ne varr: I ngushtohet varri derisa te I thyhen eshtrat, I mbushet varri me zjarr mengjes dhe mbremje, I hyne ne varr nje gjarper nga syt e te cilit del zjarr dhe thonjet I ka te hekurit, I flet te vdekurit dhe zeri I tij eshte si bubullima, I thote : Me ka urdheruar Allahu qe te rrahi per shkak se e ke falur sabahun pas lindjes se diellit dhe te rrahi per shkak se e ke falur dreken ne kohen e ikindise, per shkak se e ke falur ikindine ne kohen e akshamit, akshamin ne kohen e jacise dhe jacine ne kohen e sabahut, dhe sa here qe e rrah ate, fundoset ne toke shtatedhjete pash dhe keshtu vazhdon denimi I tij deri ne diten e Kiametit. 

Skene e tmerrshme a? 

Pastaj, nje gjarper qe flet!

Hajde perralla, hajde!

----------


## MafiaWarz

*Marduk, lexoje kete, kjo eshte me e forta:

Sa I perket denimeve ne varr: I ngushtohet varri derisa te I thyhen eshtrat, I mbushet varri me zjarr mengjes dhe mbremje, I hyne ne varr nje gjarper nga syt e te cilit del zjarr dhe thonjet I ka te hekurit, I flet te vdekurit dhe zeri I tij eshte si bubullima, I thote : Me ka urdheruar Allahu qe te rrahi per shkak se e ke falur sabahun pas lindjes se diellit dhe te rrahi per shkak se e ke falur dreken ne kohen e ikindise, per shkak se e ke falur ikindine ne kohen e akshamit, akshamin ne kohen e jacise dhe jacine ne kohen e sabahut, dhe sa here qe e rrah ate, fundoset ne toke shtatedhjete pash dhe keshtu vazhdon denimi I tij deri ne diten e Kiametit. 

Skene e tmerrshme a? 

Pastaj, nje gjarper qe flet!

Hajde perralla, hajde!*


HAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA  gjethqysh duhet  te permenden ne portokalli kto

*Kur njeriu ka marrëdhënie seksuale me gruan, e që para kësaj nuk e ka kënduar (thënë) Bismilahin, vjen xhini dhe bashkë me të kryen marrëdhënie me gruan e tij
*


Hahahah deri sa kam gjetur ket forum as nuk e kam menduar qe eshte kaq komik islami  :ngerdheshje: 

Shkoim me ca HUMOR 

*"Aliu reportoi qe Apostulli i Allahut tha "Atje ne Parajse eshte nje treg ku nuk ka shitje dhe blerje, por eshte i mbushur me burra dhe gra. Kur nje burre deshiron nje bukuroshe, ai e merr dhe ben seks me ato."Al Hadis, Vol. 4, p. 172, No. 34*

Speca,Kastraveca,Virgjne Fresh  :ngerdheshje:  lol

Shkoim edhe me disa virgjera tjera por vetem nese do te pushtoni vende ne emer te Arabise   :ngerdheshje: 

*Profeti tha, "Shume shpejt, ju Arabet do te pushtoni shume vende dhe qytete. Qazvin, do te jete njeni nga keto vende. Ai person qe merr pjese ne beteje per 40 nete ose 40 dite, atij do ti jepet nje shtylle e arte ne parajse e mbuluar me xhevahire. Ai do te jetoje ne nje pallat, i cili do te kete 70 mije porta, dhe secila porte do te kete nje hurie (virgjereshe te bukur) si grua te tij."(Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 169)*

E ku ka inspirim mat mire per lufte? nje te vrar nje virgjer e fituar lol


Kur them qe ky zoti juaj eshte terrorist nuk besoni at'here qfar mendoni rreth keti hadithi ? apo e keni pergjigjen eshte i DOBET lol, sa dush paqsor e falu nese nuk lufton ske virgjine..:S
*"Te sherbesh si ushtar i Allahut per nje nate ne beteje eshte me superiore (para allahut) sesa lutjet ne shtepi per 2000 vjet" (Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 166)*

Ky eshte HUGO BOSS, por pa alkohol lol

*"Profeti ka thene: "Ai qe UDHETON per te marre pjese ne xhihad, pluhuri qe ai takon gjate procesit, ai do te behet arome per te ne Diten e Gjykimit". (Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 167)*

Eshte keshtut sepse duhet te pushtohet sa ma shum kendej ne europe nga deti lol kjo merr titullin Komike dhe Politike dhe n fund del TRAGJIKE lol
*"Ai qe behet martir ne beteje te detit eshte i barabarte me dy deshmore te luftes ne toke..."
(Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 168)*

Dmth ky profeti na flet vetem per luft por mua me intereson si ju e shpllani paqsor dhe te dashur dhe gjeni te universit ju doket me keto shkrime gjeni ??

Rrite kalin per luft dhe ne boten tejter ki me marr t'mira e ata qe se kan rrit si tja bejn sdo te ken te mira si te tjeret ?

*Profeti ka thene: Ai qe e rrit kalin vetem per ta perdorur ne xhihad, atehere atij do ti jepen si shperblim nje e mire per c'do kokerr gruri me te cilin e ka ushqyer kalin (Ibn-E-Majah, Vol. 2, p. 172)
*

Tragjedit komike vazhdoin edhe ne kohet e tashme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EuroStar1



----------


## Marduk

Qe edhe une po e tregoj nje Komiko-Fetaro amo kjo s'ka te bej me Mohamedana e Jezusa po me t'madhin Chuck Norris.

Jon kon Chucki,Arnoldi(terminatori),edhe Supermeni
Edhe kur vdesin ...shkojn nparajs te ZOTI...
Zoti i thot : te tret e keni ka ni deshir me ma thon..une ju plotsoj
Supermeni: un po du mu kon krahu jot i majt(edhe e bon Zoti..supermenin krah tmajt)
Arnoldi: un po du krahu jot i djatht..(qashtu njejt vepron edhe me to)
Chucki: GET THE **** Off my chair..!!

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  oooooooooooooool

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Marduk lexoje kete:

*''Kur dikush nga ju do që të ushqehet, le të hajë me të djathtën dhe nëse do që të pije, le të pijë me të djathtën, sepse shejtani ha dhe pi me të majtën.'' (Transmeton Muslimi)*

Pra te kesh kujdes tjeter here Marduk kur je i ulur para kompjuterit mos ha dhe mos pi asgje me doren e majte, se ne kete menyre han shejtani bashke me ty. He he.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Ebu Hurejrah radiAllahu anhu tregon se Profeti sal-lallahu alejhi ue sel-lem tha:

*Kur dikush nga ju merr abdes, le ta thithe ujin me hunde dhe ta nxjerre tre here , sepse shejtani e kalon naten tek hunda e tij.* 

Sahih transmeton Bukhari 3290, Muslimi238,  Nesai 90, dhe ne el Kubra 96

Ebu Hurejrah radiAllahu anhu tregon se Profei salaAllahu aleji ue sel-lem tha:

*Gjate gjumit tuaj, shejtani I lidh tre nyje prapa kokes se secilit prej jush, dhe I fryn duke thene keto fjale ne secilen nyje: Nata eshte e gjate, vazhdo e fle. 
Nese personi zgjohet dhe e permend Allahun, nje nyje prishet, nese merr abdes nje nyje tjeter prishet, e nese falet prishen te gjitha nyjet, dhe cohet ne mengjes I gjalle e I gezuar, e nese eshte e kunderta atehere cohet I mpire dhe I vrenjtur. 
*
Transmeton Bukhari dhe Muslimi.

----------


## EuroStar1

Transmeton ebu Hurejra se:

_I Dërgauari i allahut [salallahu alejhi ve selem] ka thënë:  Nëse miza bie në enën e ndonjërit nga ju le ta fundose, pastaj le ta nxjerrë sepse në njërën anë të krahut ka shërimin ndërsa në tjetërn ka smundjen (transmeton Buhariu)._

Transmeton Enesi -Allahu qoftë i kënqur me të- dhe thotë: Ka thënë i Dërguari alejhi selam:

_"Luftoni qafirat (jobesimtarët) me pasurin tuaj, me veten tuaj , dhe gjuhët tuaja "
_

(Transmeton Ebu Dawudi dhe Nesai)

Nga Ebu Hurejre radijallahu anhu thotë: 

_Ka thënë i dërguari alejhi selam: "Qeshet Allahu me dy lloje të njerëzve, e mbyt njëri prej tyre tjetrin dhe të dytë hynë në xhennet" Thanë si kështu o i dërguar i Allahut ?, Tha: "Vritet ky dhe hy në xhennet, pastaj pendohet tjetri e Allahu ia pranon pendimin dhe e udhëzon në islam, pastaj bënë xhihad në islam dhe bie shehid."_   :ngerdheshje: 

Transmeton Muslimi.

Na ka treguar Ebu Mameri, këtij Abdulvarithi, këtij Abdulazizi, i cili
transmeton nga Enesi r.a., i cili ka thënë:

_"Një njeri ka qenë i krishterë dhe e pranoi Islamin. E mësoi suren El-Bekareh dhe Al
Imran. I shkroi Pejgamberit s.a.v.s. dhe përsëri u kthye në krishterizëm dhe filloi të flasë:
Muhammedi nuk din kurrgjë me përjashtim të asaj që ia kam shkruar unë.
Më vonë Allahu ia mori shpirtin dhe e varrosën, por të nesërmen toka e nxori jashtë.
Njerëzit thanë:
Kjo është vepër e Muhammedit dhe e shokëve të tij. Pasiqë ai iku nga ata, ata e kanë
nxjerrur dhe e kanë gjuajtur.
Përsëri e varrosën në varr më të thellë, mirëpo toka të nesërmen përsëri e nxori jashtë, ata
përsëri thanë:
Kjo është vepër e Muhammedit dhe e shokëve të tij. E kanë nxjerrur shokun tonë sepse
iku nga ata, andaj e kanë gjuajtur.
Ata edhe njëherë e varrosën, bile edhe më thellë, aq sa mundën. Mirëpo të nesërmen toka
përsëri e nxori jashtë. Atëherë kuptuan se kjo nuk është punë e njeriut dhe e lanë jashtë."
_
Transmeton Buhariu

----------


## iliria e para

Policia rrugore kontrollon nje autobus ne te cilin kishte 40 udhetar.
Puet shoferin se ç'ishin gjithe keta?
Shoferi i thote qe te gjithe ishin deshmitar te Jehovit. 
Auuuuuu!!!!! Ja pret polici.
Ky Jehovi paska kryer ndonje vepre te rende qe iu dashkan gjithe keta deshmitarë.

Nje dite e binden iamin ta provoje nje birre joalkoolike.
E pin ky dhe thote: -Po kjo spaska dallim nga ajo tjetra.

Vjen nje grua dhe rrefehet te prifti.
-Zoteri, kam bere pune me ate priftin e kishes tjeter, a kam bere mekat?
-Posi, bilese çfare mekati. Po ti i takon kesaj kishe dhe jo asaj atje.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Takohehen Fisniku dheZaidi ne *Prizren*. I thote Fisniku  Zaidit:” A edin bre qe kan zgedh ni Pape te ri”.  
-”Jo bre nuke kishna dijt”, 
-”Nga osht ky”? 
-”Po nga Gjermania bre”
-.”Ouuuuuu, bre nonen, edhe ky KATALIK”!

----------


## Apollyon

> *Askush perveq profeteve nuk i ka pare engjujt qe e kane sjelle shpalljen por vetem i kane besuar profeteve verberisht.*
> 
> 
> 
> Thjeshte librat fetare per mendimin tim jane mite nga e kaluara qe i besojne vetem njerezit injorante!


 Shum i drejte mendimi jot. *Ne kohe te lashta David Coperfield do ishte ZOT.* Kurse ne kohet e sotme eshte vetem nje magjistar qe ben truke. Kshu kan qene edhe profetet ne ate kohe, tip magjistaresh qe bindnin kta fshataret injorante qe gjasme sikur po bejn mrekulli, edhe i trajtonin kta mashtrues si Profet te derguar te zotit.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

Kur njeriu e hap gojën duhet me duar të veta ta mbulojë atë ose me mëngë, sepse Profeti a.s. ka thënë: 

*“Nëse dikush nga ju hap gojën le të kontrolloj gojën e tij sepse shejtani hynë me të hapurit e gojës, shfrytëzon si rast për të hyrë brenda”.*

----------


## MafiaWarz

Transmeton Buhariu në sahihun e tij nga Abdullah bin Amr ibnul-As - radijAllahu anhu - ku thotë: kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e Allahut - salAllahu alejhi ue sel-lem - ku thotë: 

*"Vërtet Allahu nuk e merr diturinë duke e nxjerrur atë nga robërit (gjoksat e tyre), mirëpo e merr atë duke i marrur (vdekur) dijetarët, derisa nuk mbetet asnjë dijetar, i marrin njerëzit për prijësa të paditurit, i pyesin dhe ata përgjigjën dhe japin fetva pa dituri, humbin vet dhe i humbin të tjerët."
*

Kush spiegon saket se per qfar behet fjale ketu do ket shperblim  :ngerdheshje: 


Amiiiiiiiiiin .  :ngerdheshje:

----------

